# Official Game Thread: preseason- Bulls at Hornets



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I hope Jamal, Eddy and Tyson have big games against their former coach.


Bulls need to win some road games, even though they're preseason, build up their confidence.


AM1000


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Road game.

hornets are 3-1. Beat Orlando twice and houston. Lost by one to Dallas. 

They shoot 45%. *46% in threes.* They too are being out rebounded. But just 2.5 boards a game. they shoot 75% in free throws. 

They average 95.3 and give up, 88.3

Davis 17
Armstrong 14
Wesley 12.8

This is a guard oriented team


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls are shooting 42% but our opponents are shooting *38%*
We get 38 rebounds a game, give up 47.8 93 pts a game to 92.8

Crawford, 19.5
Curry 15.7
Chandler 11.3
Marshall 11.3


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

*Hey TrueBlue*

Im back, very Jordanesque, I know... well, sorta. Good to see you around, hope to write a bit more consistently for you this year even though Im attempting to handle my Law School stuff...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Hey TrueBlue*



> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Im back, very Jordanesque, I know... well, sorta. Good to see you around, hope to write a bit more consistently for you this year even though Im attempting to handle my Law School stuff...


Glad to have you back. Can't wait.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler, Pippen, Rose and E-rob will not play tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:06 17-16 Hornets.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

is the game televised? and welcome back lucane


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> is the game televised?


I don't believe so, the Blackhawks are on Fox Sports Channel. :upset: 

Anyone else like the starting frontcourt of Baxter and Curry?
Looks like they're doing good so far, looking at the Box Score.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24-23 Bulls. Crawford has let Wesley and Davis both score against him too often. 

Curry 8, Davis, 9 both teams just 1 t/o each. Nice game so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have given up 5 offensive rebounds already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

down by five at the quarter


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

thannks for the updates true


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> thannks for the updates true


Your welcome!!


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

geez when hinrich get in u almost expect quick fouls and turnovers


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich 2 assists and 1 TO in just 3 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:37, 36-34 Hornets. 

Mason has 6 pts. Curry 8. Gill 4, Crawford, baxter and hassell 4. 

Bulls shooting 54%, And are out rebounding the Hornets 17-13. 

We have 5 t/o 

Crawford 2-6 but has three assists.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Starting lineup held NO to just 13 of 25 FGs (sarcasm).

2nd unit in Q2 holding them to 1 of 6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Starting lineup held NO to just 13 of 25 FGs (sarcasm).
> 
> 2nd unit in Q2 holding them to 1 of 6.


Play the second unit, lol!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mason has 9 points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at PG, Crawford at SG

A thought: Crawford is playing himself into the SG job.
Pippen/Hinrich at PG
Crawford at SG
Rose at SF


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

44-43 Bulls up by 1, ~4:30 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, NCBullsFan*, Fizer Fanatic, AnaMayShun, BCH*, Mikedc, TellCoby, Future*, LoaKhoet, BullspgJayWill#22, BullDurf, JRose5, mATtAhY, adarsh1, Nokio8423, DaBullz)


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, NCBullsFan*, Fizer Fanatic, *AnaMayShun*, BCH*, Mikedc, TellCoby, Future*, LoaKhoet, BullspgJayWill#22, BullDurf, JRose5, mATtAhY, adarsh1, Nokio8423, DaBullz)


yesssss..........i'm browsing the forum.

how's Curry and Baxter playing together now? still doing good?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Hard to comment on a game I can't see


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

how do you become a supporting member?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter 6 minutes, 3 rebounds, 3 PF
Curry 3-8 FG, 3 REB, 2 PF, 15 minutes, 8 points

Mason Jr and Gill are the stars so far, but Crawford may be heating up at SG.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AnaMayShun</b>!
> 
> 
> yesssss..........i'm browsing the forum.
> ...


Baxter got 2 quick fouls but had four points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nokio8423</b>!
> how do you become a supporting member?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=7


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=7


k thanks


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=7


you beat me to it, i couldn't find that link. i was going to stay to PM RetroDreams to get more info on becoming a SM.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game is good news, IMO.

We're ahead on the road against a playoff team playing most of its starters for a lot of the time. Curry leading the team in scoring, Gill second (taking Rose's spot), and Mason Jr. showing awesome improvement over the last few games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're ahead in rebounds and assists, too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

57-53 at the half, bulls lead
Jamal with a 3 at the buzzer


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

57-53 Bulls. Jamal hit a three at the buzzer. 



Curry 12 Gill, Crawford, Mason 9. 

Bulls, shooting 56%! 8 t/o

out rebounding NO 26-18. 

Remember this is on the road so by far this is the best ball they have played on the road.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 57-53 Bulls. Jamal hit a three at the buzzer.
> 
> Well it must have been a two.


yahoo has it as a 26 foot 3 pointer at the buzzer. with K. Gill getting the assist. 
(00.0 CHI - J. Crawford makes a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: K. Gill)

looks like Jamal is filling in the SG position very well.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think the best thing for the Bulls ns i hope Bc realizes this to is to move Jamal around depending on the game and situation.Some games 40 minutes at pg some game 32 minutes at sg some games 20 at each spot .That allows him some offensive freedom and still allows us to use his mismatch at the point in some situations.I have always thought that was what having versatile perimeter players was all about.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Just a small observation.
curry 11-13 from the line in the pre season. obviously it's a very tiny sample, but it's an encouraging sign.

does anyone know why chandler isn't playing?


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darlets</b>!
> Just a small observation.
> curry 11-13 from the line in the pre season. obviously it's a very tiny sample, but it's an encouraging sign.


if Curry is doing that good from the line. how good are the Bulls as a whole doing this preseason?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darlets</b>!
> Just a small observation.
> curry 11-13 from the line in the pre season. obviously it's a very tiny sample, but it's an encouraging sign.
> 
> does anyone know why chandler isn't playing?


I believe his back was bothering him a bit.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darlets</b>!
> Just a small observation.
> curry 11-13 from the line in the pre season. obviously it's a very tiny sample, but it's an encouraging sign.
> 
> does anyone know why chandler isn't playing?


Chandler is ERob's roommate.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AnaMayShun</b>!
> 
> 
> if Curry is doing that good from the line. how good are the Bulls as a whole doing this preseason?


Coming in to tonight, Bulls were shooting 69% from the line. 

they are 7-8 in this game.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Coming in to tonight, Bulls were shooting 69% from the line.
> 
> they are 7-8 in this game.


thanks.
doesn't seem that bad of a % for a team to shoot from the line. hopefully they'll keep it up for the season and improve it more.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

sorry, put the muzz on curry, he missed a ft.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

72-68 Bulls. Curry has 21 pts.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Curry with 21 points in 26 mins with 5 rebounds so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford 4-13 FG, 2-6 3PT, 4 Assists, ZERO turnovers
Marshall 9 rebounds
Baxter has as many rebounds in 9 minutes as Curry in 26

Hinrich 3-5 FG, 3 assists in 12 minutes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Bucks waive Caffey


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich 4-7 FG, 10 pts, 3 assists, 1 steal


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> OT: Bucks waive Caffey


REALLY? interesting


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mason Jr. 4-6 FG, 11 Pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

81-72 after three! 39 rebounds to 28 by NO

10 t/o and shooting 49%.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Mason Jr. 4-6 FG, 11 Pts


i was hoping Mason would've continued to shoot without missing this game, ohh well, he's doing good regardless.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-bucks-caffey&prov=ap&type=lgns

Bucks request waivers on Caffey 


October 16, 2003
MILWAUKEE (AP) -- The Milwaukee Bucks have reached a settlement with reserve forward Jason Caffey and requested waivers on the NBA veteran. 

General manager Larry Harris announced the move Thursday in a one-sentence news release. 

The 6-foot-8 Caffey, a first-round draft pick of the Chicago Bulls in 1995 out of Alabama, was acquired by the Bucks from Golden State as part of a three-team trade in June 2000.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Nice solid game so far from Hinrich and having quality guys off the bench is starting to pay off for us.

If you dont have any depth we are gonna pound you the at the start of the 2nd and end of the 3rd quarters .


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Also...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-suns-johnson&prov=ap&type=lgns

Phoenix drops Johnson 


October 16, 2003
PHOENIX (AP) -- The Phoenix Suns waived guard DerMarr Johnson on Thursday, reducing their roster to 17 players. 

A first round draft pick of Atlanta in 2000, Johnson spent three seasons with the Hawks. He did not play last season after breaking his neck in a traffic accident Sept, 13, 2002, and was subsequently released. 

Johnson averaged 6.7 points, 2.8 rebounds and 1 assist in 150 games with Atlanta. 

The Suns signed Johnson on Oct. 1. He appeared in three exhibition games, averaging 6.0 points and 3.7 rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford has ZERO FT this game... Night and day.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, TRUTHHURTS*, Qwerty123, AnaMayShun, MichaelOFAZ*, Brian, TellCoby, darlets, happygrinch, RoRo, Spyfy, LuCane*, RSP83, JRose5, mATtAhY, WestHighHawk, DaBullz)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

9:17 left 87-74 Bulls.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Crawford has ZERO FT this game... Night and day.


and yet the bulls are winning imagine that?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Crawford has ZERO FT this game... Night and day.


Not good!! Hes settling for the jumpshot much too often tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> and yet the bulls are winning imagine that?


Imagine that.

Baron Davis is 10-15 FG. Who's guarding him?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

david wesley is shooting 1-15. anybody noticed that? thats terrible


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Imagine that.
> ...


i thought a win is a win ...no excuses

was that you or is someone impersonating you?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, from the box score, I do see something I don't like... Curry's only taken 12 shots and Crawford's taken 13... and they've played the same amount.

In previous games, I've seen obvious reasons for this... is there something I can't see here that I'm missing, or are we not feeding Curry the way we could be?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A win is a win.

I'm thrilled with how all our players played tonight.

Crawford was a bust at PG all game, but was awesome at SG for the time he played there.

Hinrich and Mason Jr. had great games.

Curry was fed the ball, for the most part.

Bulls announcers commented about how Crawford was not making passes to open players because he was "too busy trying to get his own shot"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In fact, a win is a win, and a road win is huge. Preseason or not.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> In fact, a win is a win, and a road win is huge. Preseason or not.


i feel the same way. This is a road game. So, I would be more impressed with this win than any of the other two.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not too worried abt Jamal's shot selection. He'll be fine once Jalen and Scottie r back and start creating shots for him. Right now he doesn't have perimeter guyz who can create their own shot off the dribble or dribble penetrate and kick out effectively.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dang, Gill missed a dunk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I haven't done the math yet, but Jamal is shooting 30% or less FG after 5 games, and he's leading the team in FGA. If people had a problem with Rose "jacking up shots" with his 41% FG and 37% 3PT shooting, they should question Jamal's shot selection.

Marshall has FIFTEEN rebounds.

Bulls are 34-74 FG this game, or .459. Minus Jamal, they are 30-60 or .500.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

At SG, Crawford was 2-3 FG, 2-2 3Pt, 6 pts.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> A win is a win.
> 
> I'm thrilled with how all our players played tonight.
> ...


crawford generally doesn't have to work too hard for his shots ,which is why he is such an excellent player to have around when the shot clock hits less than 5 

a pg's job on offense is to create points for his team ....thats it any other duties you are thinking of are wrong 

they aren't by job description required to rebound ,block shots set screens ,or yell to officials the other team is playing an illegal defense 

unless this somehow translates into points,but by and large pg's get points on the board by passing and shooting

if the offense is going bad some blame has to go to the pg for getting it to the wrong people or to the right people in either the wrong place or time

by all accounts of this game going the bulls offense is humming along quite nicely so I hardly think bust is the right word to decribe crawford's performance at PG

in a game against the hornets JC would probably be better served at SG because no matter which spots he plays he is still going to be guarded by a pg because that is essensially what davis and wesley are ...but then again so would kirk or mason jr. as they all have size advantages and could shoot over wesley with greater ease than they could over davis ....but in this case i simply say winning is winning and winners find a way and that goes for players and coach in this matter


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I haven't done the math yet, but Jamal is shooting 30% or less FG after 5 games, and he's leading the team in FGA. If people had a problem with Rose "jacking up shots" with his 41% FG and 37% 3PT shooting, they should question Jamal's shot selection.
> 
> Marshall has FIFTEEN rebounds.
> ...


I think Ill wait til we have the starting 5 intact before starting in about shot selection.In all honestly I believe Bc has probably encouraged him to look for his shot more while we are shorthanded so he trying to make plays for himself that ordinarily he wouldnt have to make . Its a learning process Its too early to expect perfection from anyone on the team yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We didn't close the game out as well as I would want them to.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

3 wins, 2 losses.

Better than .500.

Preseason or not, this is good experience for the players.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

101-91. i loved the rebounding tonight. Took them five games to do it though. 

You do realize the Bulls scored 101 pts against them and they were giving up just 88 a game. 

Nice road win!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 3 wins, 2 losses.
> 
> Better than .500.
> ...


so i take you are now pleased with the team?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We didn't close the game out as well as I would want them to.


I agree but its all a learning experience right now.They are finding its much harder to go out there with expectations of winning than it is to just looking to compete .They are showing good signs of improvement the real improvement will comefrom how much of a teacher BC really is when it comes to game situations and things like that.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Curry 25 points on 14 fg's. Pretty impressive. Also 9-12 ft, 7 boards, and only 3 fouls

Crawford too many shots since they were not falling, not enough assists. I think he'll get a lot better when Rose and Pippen play.

Hassel watch out . . . Mason with another good offensive performance, 13 points on 5-8 shooting 

Marshall 1-7 fg but 17 boards

We held the Hornets to 41% shooting.

Basically, we whooped up on the Hornets with 3 starters missing (for us). All their starters played at least 25 minutes, 3 played over 30 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> so i take you are now pleased with the team?


I call them the way they are. A win is a win. No excuses needed.

A loss is a loss, no matter how many excuses anyone makes for it.

Winning cures all ills.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Even though it's preseason, it's a very good win. Any road wins are good and should build confidence. Plus they beat Tim Floyd


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

congrats Bulls on a good game!


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Basically, we whooped up on the Hornets with 3 starters missing (for us). All their starters played at least 25 minutes, 3 played over 30 minutes.


 Jamal Mashburn DNP


Was the Tim Floyd factor behind Eddy's strong showing? (other than the fact he'll be a superstar)


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

The Bulls should make a run for the post-season in the East this year. 

This win could be the one that gets them over the road win hump.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Curry 25 points on 14 fg's. Pretty impressive. Also 9-12 ft, 7 boards, and only 3 fouls
> 
> Crawford too many shots since they were not falling,


Too many period.

We need to ride the trucks into the sunset, not buy plane tickets.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Nobody could stick Davis? I heard the announcer say that he looked like he had crafted a new body for himself.

Did anyone SEE the game? Who had him...Gill/Mason or Jamal?


----------



## C-UNIT & DA_P.I.P (Oct 12, 2003)

He does that to everybody.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

How has Curry been scoring his points as of late? I have only seen him in 2 games and they were both last year, both were before he starting putting up big numbers anyways. If Bulls fans that watch the game could talk about his positioning, offensive moves... can he score with his back to the basket? I'm assuming he does a lot of pounding looking at his FG%, not the type of guy that does shake and bake's or 12 footers...

It's apparent his defense does need work, rebound count has always struggled... 6 defensive rebound in 35 minutes tells the story, struggles to even get blocks.


----------

